# I don't think I'm smart enough for college.



## NoCheese4U (Jan 17, 2014)

This is an idea that seeded itself a few years back. I'm going into my fifth year of college at a 2 year community college. I've don't exceptional some times, but in all honesty, my overall gpa so far has slipped from 3.5 the first semester to a dismal 1.4 over all now.

And more and more I'm beginning to see incompetence in myself in daily tasks. I'm having a harder and harder time connecting with people, from my brain numbing actions at work where my most relatable coworker is a meth addict with a "learning disability" who thinks on a 9th grade level, to friends where their actions and communication has been at a disconnect with me since even high school. My relationships the ones I can form last at longest 3 months and then fall into shambles due to disconnections in communication.

I'm the son of a ******* mother who admittedly has a doctorate degree in law (with much assistance from my step father) and an alcoholic father who attempted to beat me to death several times as a baby to avoid child support (he is now long gone never to be seen again)

I'm trying desperately to go see a psychologists to see if I can get some help or at least some meds, and ive started abusing adderall and vivance to even complete basic homework assignments, yet I've already reserved my self to failure every semester.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

That's why i never went.


----------



## ZADY (Nov 11, 2013)

I don't even think I'm smart enough for high school. The words don't even come out when I try to ask questions, so I just don't. I literally got a 0 on a recent math test and the teacher told me to stay after class. He forgot, and I just stood outside the class and waited if he still wanted me to stay. He came out like a minute later, saw me (I think), and just left. Well good thing I didn't have to talk to him. But the next day in class he asked me why I failed and if I don't understand his teaching blah blah and I just stared blankly at the wall, not replying cause I really don't even know. 

Honestly, I don't think I try hard enough. I didn't even study for that test. I had zero motivation. Couldn't even bring myself out of bed. I know if I tried and actually study, I could at least pass. I'm going to regret this when I go to college (If I do go), I'm sure.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

You all are smart in my book.


----------



## EnigmaticKid (Jan 19, 2014)

In high school I used to think I'm stupid but my gpa never go below 2.00. I think you're judging yourself too much.


----------



## EddieDee (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm not smart and I managed to get 3.5 GPA (over 60 credits) at a college and I recently got accepted at a university and guess what.. I got 2.3 GPA for the first semester and I got a warning letter! I need over 2.5 GPA. I might be withdrawn from my school if I don't get it up. To be honest, I didn't try hard since it takes me a while to adapt to new school.

The main key is to study and watch videos about the subject. Eat a lot of fruits and veggies , especially bananas, they are good for the brain.

PS: My major is Nutritional science, so this degree is harder than Nursing I heard.
Too many science courses. I know i can do this! I am not smart, but I want to prove to people that a person who is not smart can succeed and become a good worker.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

I remember my first stint in community college before I joined the navy. My gpa fell to a 0.9 because I was so unmotivated by the major I choose. Now I'm at a 3.6 and hoping to remain in this general area till I graduate. Sometimes you have to find something or someone to motivate you to get help and do better. For me, it's the fear of being some poor homeless guy on the street. I've felt depressed before, and having had suicidal thoughts in the past. They still do appear in my mind every so often. But I don't think I'd ever go through with it. I'm too curious about the future to end myself so soon.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

Haha nice video, Malek! Honestly, it totally helped me feel better.


----------

